# anyone know about or have trained at fort woth judo club in texas?



## jwmims (Aug 8, 2013)

hello,i am looking for a good judo school,the fort worth judo club is about a 30 min drive for me,i think it may be a great club to start out in ,but would love to hear from anyone that
knows about the school or that has trained there,their website is www.fortwothjudo.org/,,,,,,i am wanting to get some good excercise and some great self defence skills,i am a ex golden glove boxer,about 20 years ago and trained in a couple of striking MA's in the past.Would love to learn takedowns and throws of judo.I am in my 40s so competition is out of the question.The club is
fairly inexpensive,i know the best thing to do is go in person to check it out ,but thought maybe someone here has some input on the club.I did go to another judo club last night to watch it was 
mostly teens and they mostly just played around,not serious at all,the throws they did do was with no resistance at all.I was very disappointed.Love to hear any info you guys and gals may have,and also
what should i be on the lookout for in a judo school?any red flags?
thanks,
james


----------



## scottcatchot (Aug 14, 2013)

You need to find a school that meets what you are looking or and where you feel you can put in a commitment to learn. Competition is up to you, dont let your age bother you. I am forty and am still relatively new to judo , rokkyu. I am thinking of trying to compete in January..we will see. I suggest checking out Yawara Judo in Saginaw. www.yawarajudo.com  hope you find a place that works for you.


----------

